# Deerskin 20 Hole Chassis mount questions



## SONJA (Aug 9, 2013)

Does anyone own a Deerskin 20 Hole Chassis mount setup? I am looking for info on options to purchase. Definitely going with water, air, airing lights and a couple tie-out rings. Anything else? I'm also concerned with getting dogs safely in and out of the top boxes. Any advice?


----------



## Fetchemup (Feb 16, 2008)

I own two deerskin chassis mount truck boxes. They are awesome! As far as the top boxes go some of my older males can jump in with no problem but the younger dogs need help. You can use a ramp but I train a lot of pups so I pick them up and help all of them out. Too far of a jump for any dog in my opinion. I recommend lots of stomach and back exercises. Good luck!


----------

